# I Got a LGD!!



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

this is maxwell! he is part pyrenees/anatolian. he's one big furrball of cuteness!! he better wake up and do his job! only kidding. he goes out when the fence is done! crossing fingers for this weekend so i can move in my other goats!! woohoo!!!
http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh15 ... eeping.jpg


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congratulations he is a little doll.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

he is very cute.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie, I wish they stayed that little forever!! :lol:


----------

